# Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt



## yallamann (8. August 2009)

moin zusammen. bei meiner applause 8000 hat sich die rücklaufsperre verabschiedet. hat jemand dieses problem schon selbst beheben können? kann man den rücklauf vielleicht komplett blockieren wie z.b. bei der cormoran coastal power?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Das Walzenlager oder der Bedienhebel hinten?

Beim Walzenlager ist wahrscheinlich einfach nur die Schmierung ausgefallen.
Diese Art der Rücklaufsperre braucht etwas dünnes Schmiermittel für den Rücklauf, um die Walzen mitzunehmen.
Erstmal könnte man auseinandernehmen. die ganze Walzenlagermechanik neu fetten, und dann sehen ob das wieder lüppt.


----------



## Khaane (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Kann auch sein, dass nur ne Walze nicht mehr in der Schalung anliegt - Das Problem lässt sich sehr einfach beheben.

Wenn du absoluter Rollenlaie bist, dann würde ich aber die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Khaane (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Funktioniert die Sperre durchgängig nicht oder setzt sie einfach nur aus?


----------



## yallamann (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

erstmal vielen dank für die tipps.

also, der hebel ist nicht gebrochen.
hab die rolle geöffnet und das walzenlager geölt, hat leider nichts gebracht.

die rücklaufsperre ist komplett ausser funktion, als ob ich sie abgeschaltet hätte.

jetzt mal ne ganz blöde frage: wenn der bügel umgeklappt ist, ist der rücklauf ja durch einen stift im rotor blockiert. was wird denn wodurch blockiert wenn ich den eigentlichen rücklaufsperrenhebel umlege?


----------



## yallamann (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

ich habs endlich!
das walzenlagergehäuse ist total schwergängig. das kriegen die kleinen federchen nicht mehr zurückgezogen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wenn du absoluter Rollenlaie bist, dann würde ich aber die Finger davon lassen.


Jetzt ist er keiner mehr! #6

Die Rollen haben nur eine Schwachstelle, und das ist ab Werk zuwenig  Schmiere.

Wenn Du dabei bist, und die Rolle ins Salzwasser soll, pampe auch das Lager unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen gut ein (mitteldicke Schmiermittel), dann biste gut gewappnet! :m


----------



## Algon (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Rollen haben nur eine Schwachstelle, und das ist ab Werk zuwenig Schmiere.


das ist wirklich schlimm, die tun ja so als wenn das Fett aus Gold wäre;+. Das Problem habe ich nicht nur bei den Rollen, sondern auch beim Fahrrad. Fahrrad eine Woche alt und schon ärger mit dem Tretlager gehabt, laut Werkstatt zu wenig Fett.#d Dann sollen die doch die Rolle 1,-€ teurer machen. Ob ich dann nun 70,- oder 71,-€ bezahle ist mir dann auch egal.

MfG Algon


----------



## TRANSformator (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*



Algon schrieb:


> das ist wirklich schlimm, die tun ja so als wenn das Fett aus Gold wäre;+. Das Problem habe ich nicht nur bei den Rollen, sondern auch beim Fahrrad. Fahrrad eine Woche alt und schon ärger mit dem Tretlager gehabt, laut Werkstatt zu wenig Fett.#d Dann sollen die doch die Rolle 1,-€ teurer machen. Ob ich dann nun 70,- oder 71,-€ bezahle ist mir dann auch egal.
> 
> MfG Algon



Speziell bei den Rollen ist das nicht nur eine Frage des Preises. Mehr Fett bedeutet im ersten Moment auch immer etwas mehr Widerstand. Im Laden muss die Rolle aber möglichst leicht drehen, das bekommt man nur mit dünnererm Schmiermittel (das bietet nicht den optimalen Langzeiteffekt) oder mit relativ wenig Fett hin. Jetzt wird versucht, so wenig wie möglich Fett in die Rolle zu packen. Spart 1. Geld und 2. läufts im Geschäft dann schöner. Wenn wie im Falle der Arcs und Konsorten die Fettung jedoch so knapp kalkuliert wird, geraten eben einige Rollen unter diese Grenze und fangen bereits nach kurzer Zeit das Mucken an.

Naja, im Grunde gehts nur darum, uns Kunden zu "verarschen".

Gruß


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Speziell bei den Rollen ist das nicht nur eine Frage des Preises. Mehr Fett bedeutet im ersten Moment auch immer etwas mehr Widerstand.



daran liegts nicht.
Vermutlich werden die Bauteile bei der Montage nur schnell getaucht bzw. die Arbeiter sind unmotiviert, im zeitlichen Stress...
Was soll man auch bei cnc programmierter Herstellung der Teile noch falschmachen, bleiben also nur die Anteile der Fertigung wo der Mensch direkt eingesetzt wird, auffällig zu werden.


----------



## Khaane (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*



Algon schrieb:


> das ist wirklich schlimm, die tun ja so als wenn das Fett aus Gold wäre;+. Das Problem habe ich nicht nur bei den Rollen, sondern auch beim Fahrrad. Fahrrad eine Woche alt und schon ärger mit dem Tretlager gehabt, laut Werkstatt zu wenig Fett.#d Dann sollen die doch die Rolle 1,-€ teurer machen. Ob ich dann nun 70,- oder 71,-€ bezahle ist mir dann auch egal.
> 
> MfG Algon



Deshalb kommt für mich kein Fertig-Bike in Frage - Bei meinem MTB weiss ich, dass alles vernünftig gefettet und geschraubt ist, seit 2 Jahren außer etwas Öl auf die Kette, keine Probleme. :q

Die Fertigbikes werden beim Hersteller einfach zusammengeschustert, da werden die Lager- und Steuersätze häufig nicht nachgefettet, sondern so wie vom Hersteller (Shimano/Acros/Ritchey etc.) geliefert, verbaut.

@Topic

Wichtig, das Walzenlager nicht "fetten" nur ölen, sonst hast du kalter Witterung Aussetzer im Rücklauf.


----------



## yallamann (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

@angeldet und khaane:

habs trotz ölen nicht mehr gängig bekommen.
ich traue mich nicht das lagergehäuse rauszunehmen und hab die rücklaufsperre arretiert.
so komm ich mit der rolle wieder klar.

wenn die kuttersaison hier an der nordsee vorbei ist geht sie dann zur professionellen überholung.

vielen dank nochmal für eure hilfe!
#6


----------



## yallamann (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

hab doch noch ne frage an die profis:
ich hab ja jetzt herausgefunden, dass die sperre durch drehung des walzenlagergehäuses erfolgt. was genau passiert da damit man nur noch in eine richtung kurbeln kann?

und nochwas für die zukunft: hab in der suche ne empfehlung zu penn rollenfett gefunden. ist das korrekt?
und zum schluss: lohnt es sich die walzenlagerabdeckung (bei meiner rolle ne metallplatte) und ggf. das gehäuse mit hylomar einzusetzen?


----------



## TRANSformator (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> daran liegts nicht.
> Vermutlich werden die Bauteile bei der Montage nur schnell getaucht bzw. die Arbeiter sind unmotiviert, im zeitlichen Stress...
> Was soll man auch bei cnc programmierter Herstellung der Teile noch falschmachen, bleiben also nur die Anteile der Fertigung wo der Mensch direkt eingesetzt wird, auffällig zu werden.



Und ob es auch daran liegt. Man merkt den Unterschied der Fettung sehr stark. Eine frisch und mehr als ausreichend gefettete Rolle läuft gerade im kalten Zustand (also bei geringen Umgebungstemperaturen relativ schwer. Nach ein paar Betriebsminuten wird der Lauf deutlich besser, wenn das überschüssige Fett verdrängt wurde. Ist es dazu noch warm, geht das ganze noch besser. Man merkt das ganze schon recht deutlich.


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Hm.. ok, ich verwende kein dickflüssiges Fett und drehe ein paarmal dran ehe ich mir eine Meinung bilde. Dann merk ich allerdings wenig davon dass die Rolle schwerer laufen würde. Die Ryobis laufen am Anfang doch eh relativ rauh;
 aber wenn ich an meine Ryobi Zauber vs. die Spro Rollen denke muss ich dir recht geben, die Ryobi Zauber läuft dickflüssig sow wie sie kommt- mit dickflüssigem Fett

Zum Schmieren der Ryobi Shimano Nachbauten nehm ich die Mischung aus Kugellagerfett und Leichtlauf Motoröl die Angeldet mal hier im Forum veröffentlicht hat
Sollen sie eben das nehmen.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Khaane (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Frag mal beim Tackle-Dealer nach dem Ersatzteilpreis, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Rücklaufsperre mehr als 5-10 € kostet, eher weniger.


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Habe auch eine Ryobi Applause 8000 sie macht im Leerlauf keine Geräusche nur wenn auf die Schnur etwas zug bekommt macht sie geräusche wie eine Kaffemühle ! Was ist das und was kann ich dagegen machen !


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Schnurlaufröllchen kontrolliert?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Eindeutig Schnurlaufrølchen !!!!
Bei Ryobi ein Problem !
Rausnehmen und mit dicken Fett einsetzen oder halt komplet wechseln !":g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Ist deine 8000er nicht noch in der Gewährleistung...falls ja,ab zum Händler.
Klingt in der Tat nach dem Schnurlaufröllchen bzw.dem Lager.

@Pit...mir scheint das Ryobi da unterschiedliche Chargen verbaut..ich fische 7 Ryobis bzw deren Spro Klone.

Bei zweien war das Lager binnen 6 Monate in Dutt..die anderen laufen bis dato seit Jahren ohne Murren.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Von der Qualitæt ist Ryobi garnicht soooo schlecht !!!
Wobei ich die 80 ger Jahre Modelle eindeutig bevorzuge, Catcher -GX Modelle.
Gebaut fuer die Ewigkeit !


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*

Die Rolle wa neu 1/2 Tag hatte ich die. Beim Schnuraufspuhlen dachte ich ich hätte ne Kaffemühle gekauft ! Hab sie heute wieder zurückgeschickt !


----------



## Lorenz (28. November 2021)

yallamann schrieb:


> *AW: Ryobi Applause Rücklaufsperre defekt*
> 
> .... habs trotz ölen nicht mehr gängig bekommen.
> ich traue mich nicht das lagergehäuse rauszunehmen und hab die rücklaufsperre arretiert.
> so komm ich mit der rolle wieder klar.



Arretiert, sodass quasi der Hebel ausser Funktion ist? 
Das würde ich wenn möglich bei meiner Zalt Arc 8k auch gerne. Nach Salzwassereinsätzen hatte die Rücklaufsperre Aussetzer.


----------



## Wollebre (29. November 2021)

Moin Lorenz

hast du evtl. noch die Schematics um die hier einzustellen?

Hatte mal eine Zalt Arc XS 755FD zur Wartung und diverse Fotos gemacht. Nur lag keine Schematics bei...  Vielleicht ist die 8k nicht viel anders gebaut.
Die Konstruktion der RLS sieht jedenfalls gleich aus. Gerade noch beim Schnelldurchlauf der PDF im Anhang gesehen.

Mögliche Fehler gibt es mehrere. Könnte an der Feder im Gehäuse liegen. Wurde der Umschalthebel mal abgeschraubt und die Achse hat sich nach oben geschoben und wurde dann wieder zurückgezogen?






Oder liegt an den beiden Federn im Gehäusehals. Durch stärkere Erschütterung könnte sich eine der Federn ausgehakt haben.
Nette Friemelei das zu montieren..... Mußt du echt mal machen. Evtl auch nur Verschmutzung. die Rolle damals hatte nicht unerhebliche Ablagerungen an der Inner Tube. Die Drückt die kleinen Zylinder in der RLS auseinander und stoppen den Rücklauf.





ohne Adeckung.
Die Abdeckung kann erst nach Ausbau der Freilaufumschaltung entnommen werden!!! Die gebogenen Enden müssen gegeneinander eingehakt werden.
Dann beten das sich keine aushakt bevor die Abdeckung drauf liegt......




* * * * * **
Ist OT,
als Salzwasserrolle nach meiner Meinung am Rotor zu viele freiliegende Schrauben. Immer gut fetten/ölen. Die Schraube unten im Rotor nicht übersehen! Besondere Beachtung der Schnurlaufverschraubung widmen. Wenn das Teil sich durch Salz festgebacken hat, kannst einen neuen Bügel und Schnurlaufteile kaufen. Das Teil ist dann von innen her nicht oder kaum noch nach aussen herauszudrücken. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Universalvorschlag den Hebel zu blockieren habe ich auch nicht. Evtl. die Feder entnehmen, alles gründlich reinigen/entfetten und mit einem 2K Kleber fixieren.
Habe nicht mehr in Erinnerung wie das Teil oben im Gehäuse aussieht. Wenn nicht weiter von Bedeutung, den ganzen Umschalter ausbauen und das Loch unten im Gehäuse zuspachteln und übermalen. Um kleine Stellen am Rollenkörper/Spule zu kachieren, nehme ich die REVELL Email Color Farben. Gibt es in so viele unterschiedliche Farbtöne das man für fast jede Rolle passendes findet. NICHT DIE WASSERFARBEN NEHMEN DIE ES AUCH GIBT!!
www.revell.de/produkte/farben-kleber-co/email-color/

Hatte vor zwei Jahren mal einem Vergleich einer Zalt ARC mit einer BLACK ARC erstellt. Da sind noch weitere Datailbilder der Rollen zu sehen. (s. PDF Anhang)


----------



## Lorenz (29. November 2021)

Moin,
Super, danke.
Ich gucke heute Abend mal nach der Explosionszeichnung für die Zalt Arc 755 FD.

Kennst du eigentlich die alte Saragosa 18000 F?
Nach ein paar Tagen poppern hat eine von zweien leichte Geräusche gemacht. Vielleicht sind die dafür dauerhaft nicht robust genug?
Eine 20/25k SW hatte ich bei der Tour an der Brandungsrute; vielleicht sollte ich die für die Popperrute bzw die großen Popper nehmen; die ist ja nochmal deutlich schwerer und scheint mir auch wertiger.


----------



## Wollebre (29. November 2021)

Kennst du eigentlich die alte Saragosa 18000 F?

Die kenne ich bestens. Habe selbst eine und hat jetzt schon 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Dank regelmäßiger Pflege hat die alle Reisen nach Indonesien und Malediven bestens überstanden.
Wenn du möchtest, schaue ich mir die gerne an. Ferndiagnosen sind immere schwierig ohne die Vorgeschichte zu kennen.
Aber nach den vielen Jahren darf jede Rolle ein paar Zicken machen.


----------



## Lorenz (29. November 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Habe selbst eine und hat jetzt schon 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel.


Super, na dann bin ich ja erstmal beruhigt. Spätestens am Wochenende guck ich sie mir mal in Ruhe an. Ein paar passende Ersatzkugellager hab ich schon da.


----------

